# Retrieving



## fowlnfins (Dec 4, 2004)

Got a black lab about 4 months old. Very very good obedience. Great with shake. (Not that is important) Very good with my kids but is so inconsistent on retrieves. Tuesday night 12 retrieves to my hand and wednesday 2 of like 20 throws. Is this because her mouth is sore from tooth loss? Or am I doing something wrong. I am just continuing on obedience for now but would like to see the retrieving come along. Am i too impatient? Thank you for your help. Fowlnfins.


----------



## fishless (Aug 2, 2005)

To many retrieves for a young dog, limit her retrieves. 2 or 3 is plenty for a young dog, about the time she is really getting excited quit, leave her wanting more.


----------



## gonehuntin' (Jul 27, 2006)

You're burning her out. Always quit with them wanting more. Six is plenty.


----------



## fowlnfins (Dec 4, 2004)

Even if each retrieve is only about 10 feet? I did limit it tonight and only did 2 ending on a successful retrieve. She goes to whatever I throw smells it maybe even picks it up but wont always bring it back. When I say come she comes immediately but drops the ball before coming to me. Thanks again. Fowlnfins


----------



## gonehuntin' (Jul 27, 2006)

Did the pup come from a good kennel, or is it a "backyarder"?


----------



## stonebroke (Dec 16, 2004)

fowlnfins said:


> Got a black lab about 4 months old. Very very good obedience. Great with shake. (Not that is important) Very good with my kids but is so inconsistent on retrieves. Tuesday night 12 retrieves to my hand and wednesday 2 of like 20 throws. Is this because her mouth is sore from tooth loss? Or am I doing something wrong. I am just continuing on obedience for now but would like to see the retrieving come along. Am i too impatient? Thank you for your help. Fowlnfins.


I agree with the other suggestions. Also, try doing your retrieving work in something like a long hallway where the only place she has to go is back to you. Some trainers build a long narrow corridor (just posts and chicken wire) for starting young pups retrieving. You might want to experiment around with different objects to retrieve also....every dog is different....some like tennis balls, others love dummies, etc. I've yet to find a pup that doesn't get revved up over a pheasant wing taped to a retrieving dummy. But be sure to limit the number of retrieves as others have suggested and quit while your pup is still wanting more...


----------



## fowlnfins (Dec 4, 2004)

She came from Glacial lakes kennels. She is AKC. Not that that means she will hunt but she is showing promise with her nose out in the back yard looking for smells. Very well tempered. Thanks for the input. Fowlnfins.


----------



## gonehuntin' (Jul 27, 2006)

Throw her some clip wing pigeons or put wings on a soft dummy, and I'll bet you'll have a hard time getting her to stop.


----------



## fowlnfins (Dec 4, 2004)

I am genuinely thankful for all your input. I noticed that on her lower jaw she has 2 incisors on each side and one is somewhat loose. ill bet that hurts and maybe part of the reason the only thing she has been picking up is my stocking cap over the last 3 days. Thanks again. Fowlnfins


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

puppy teeth probably, they will fall out soon


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Fowlins....

One thing is how hard do you want to push this pup.

I put a long lead on mine when he was about 3 months old. I would make him heel and sit. THen I would throw the dummy. Then send him on the retrieve. If he did not bring it back I would reel him in with the lead. If he did bring it back I would reward him with a small treat and praise.

I would also limit my throws to no more than 6. I always ended on a positive. After he would do two or three in a row without me reeling him in...I quit.

Now I can not stop him from wanting to retrieve. He sees me grabbing the dummies and just flips out. He know what is up. I have a spot in my yard where I do all of my training. he will run to the spot where I make his sit and heel and he will sit and waits for me to get there. He is a machine. He is now 3 years old.


----------



## jwdinius1 (Dec 14, 2006)

II didn't read what anybody else wrote, but from experience thats way too many throws, all pups want to do is play, you have to gauge her right when she cheats, carries it sloppily, etc. stop training and do other training or maybe a few play throw, the main thing is that she doen't burnout, while still letting her know her job is too retrieve, good luck, i have a 8 month choc. right now, he's a load to handle, but fun Good luck


----------



## fowlnfins (Dec 4, 2004)

Thanks again for all the great info. I have used a piece of high density foam and she is responding great. there is a ball around but she doesnt seem interested. limiting the retrieves and that keeps her interested. Happy hunting only a few weeks until the snows will be here. Fowlnfins.


----------

